# Criteria for job in Singapore



## George Joseph (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everybody

I am currently working in Dubai. What is the criteria if i have to apply for a job in Singapore, work permit and visa are normally provided by the employer? what about the language, I can speak English & Malayalam & Tamil. Is Mandarin a must or preferred for technical jobs?

Thank you


----------



## maneeratc_apac (Jun 7, 2008)

English is enough for 95% of the job there. It's not the stopper if you cannot speak Mandarin. I used to work there and I can only speak English and Thai.


----------

